# buying a horse from ireland



## diggerbez (27 May 2008)

i'm toying with the idea of getting a new horse at the end of this season and am fancying going over to ireland to get a young ISH with the aim of doing BYEH and PAVO next year. just wondering if anyone has done this...any studs/dealers you could recommend getting in touch with? i don't want to be ripped off but would have between £5000-£10000 to spend - would that be realistic? sorry, quite new to this horse buying malarky so any advice gratefully received!
many thanks!


----------



## VRIN (27 May 2008)

there was a feature in H&amp;H three or four weeks ago about buying horses from ireland ith a couiple of contact names - might be worth a look


----------



## diggerbez (27 May 2008)

oh cool. can i buy back copies of H&amp;H from anywhere? i don't buy it every week...

have now realised how to order back copies...anyone know which issue it was with this article in it?
ta!


----------



## wench (27 May 2008)

whats wrong with the ones in this country!


----------



## diggerbez (27 May 2008)

nothing, just something i've always fancied doing- bit of an adventure really! currently have a TB and a warmblood both bought in England. yet seems to me that a lot of good event horses have irish lines so figure will be cheaper to go straight to source?


----------



## billyslad (27 May 2008)

I would remember that the Irish are not reknowned for their like of the English ! 

Should be able to buy a decent 4 year old for about 5-7k find a good dealer or agent as you will have some comeback if things dont workout

Dont go to the auctions unless you are going to buy a 3 year old as anything older than that will be in their for a reason !

IMHO I  would buy something by a tb stallion out of a ish mare and dont touch anything with bad feet  ,no foot no horse

Brian Lusk is a dealer with a yard in Northern Ireland with his brother Harold I have bought several over the years from them 07785 323559  He would be a fair place to start but have your wits about you

At Goresbridge sales the vetting does not include a blood test however it does at Cavan sales


----------



## Nosey (27 May 2008)

There are excellent dealers over here selling Irish Horses - Eg Vere Phillips and Donal Barnwell? Might remove some of the risk as you would have more time for viewing and or waiting for something suitable to come in?


----------



## buddly (27 May 2008)

you could also try kennedy equestrian centre i brought one (from this country ) who had been breed there and then sold on ( i brought her nor long after she had been at dealers yard) and she is just amazing lovely temperment , lots ability etc might be worth sending them an email


----------



## franki (27 May 2008)

I would expect to get a decent 5 or 6 year with some mileage for the money you're talking about, that's 6k-12k Euro, to me that's a lot of money, so spend well.


----------



## wench (27 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I would remember that the Irish are not reknowned for their like of the English ! 


[/ QUOTE ]

What gives you this idea.....


----------



## catembi (27 May 2008)

I got my ISH from a dealer near Watford when he was 4.  He had been imported unbroken, came with a full Irish passport, a DVD of him doing BSJA at Addington &amp; £40 on his card.  He'd only been backed a few months, turned away &amp; brought back into work, so he was unspoiled.  By Coevers Diamond Lad.  Very quiet &amp; easy to ride.  £8.5 k.


----------



## showjumper1 (27 May 2008)

Belmont Stud is good. I saw some nice horses there and Andrea Etter is really helpful and friendly. They have some nice warmblood stallions that they use with mainly ISH mares.

If you buy an irish one from a dealer in UK be careful. I know of a case where a horse was bought at Goresbridge sales and sold the day it arrived. I don't think that is uncommon and you are paying a big markup for someone's skill in choosing a horse at auction.


----------



## madhector (27 May 2008)

Give Olivia Holohan a ring, she sends horses over to us (I work for her sister) and she does a lot of really top level types, definatly worth talking to 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Will pm you her number if you are interested


----------



## lpenaluna (27 May 2008)

I bought an ISH from Ireland, didnt go looking for him but when I found him I fell in love. 

Bought him as a 5 year old, pretty green and sharp, by Master Imp out of a Bahrain mare. 

Totally wasted on me but the most lovably horse ive ever met!!


----------



## diggerbez (27 May 2008)

thanks very much everyone, has given me a starting point which is good. i'm going to do this season on the 7 year old that i have now and then i think i will sell him spetember time and organise myself a trip to ireland/ some dealers over here but i like to have a long term plan and at least this way i can start to see whats out there/ what sort of prices horses that i fancy are going for (so i know how much saving i need to do!!)
much appreciated!


----------



## KatB (27 May 2008)

I brought mine from Ireland, and paid under your price. He was a rising 4yr old just backed. Would recommend Goresbridge or Cavan because least you know they are vetted, but go with someone experienced/not likely to fall in love so they can give you a reasonable grounded opinion 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Good luck, I love Irish horses and where better to get them than direct!!??


----------



## diggerbez (28 May 2008)

ooh, thanks Kat- your coloured is gorgeous so hopefully i'll come back with something similar!


----------



## KatB (28 May 2008)

Aww, thank you! Shame it wasnt a month or 2 ago as knew a 4yr old very similar to G being sold from the place I got him from. Its gone now though


----------

